# Veterans Colors



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

O.K.
How many of you kids saw _*active duty *_for more than 180 days and:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Date of entry 8/8/88
Basic training, Cape May N.J. Yankee Company 128
Based in Boston USCGC Seneca WMEC 906


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

:FT: USMC, 2nd plt, A co 1st Tank Bn, Regimental combat team 7, 1st MAR DIV 29 Palms, CA. SEMPERFI (1990 to 1994) int: I miss the good times.


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

US Army Active 6th ID 89-92
Deployed Bosnia 96-97


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

US Navy

RTC Great Lakes Jun 82, Uss Saipan Norfolk Oct 82 - Aug 86: Invasion of Grenada, The Bombing of the Marine Baracks in Beruit, The Hijacking of the airliner (unk name) and the subsequent killing of a sailor in Demascus.
NMCRC New Haven Aug 86-Dec 89, Uss Trippe Newport Jan 90-Jun 92.

Then I woke up, and promptly quit. Hard to raise a wife and newborn on 17 grand a year.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

1989-1992 USAF
90 Combat Support Group (F.E. Warren)
7061 MUNSS (Araxos, Greece)
All that "dirty" glow in the dark stuff.

Oh yea, the first Gulf deployment...that was fun. Not really.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

33year tour Boston, Massachusetts been shot at once.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Army NG - was a weekend warrior until the Big Army decided they wanted me for two years: Afghanistan and various other places.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

USAF - 1990-1995 - Avionics Specialist :
4th Fighter Squadron "Fightin' Fujins" (F-16C/D) - Hill AFB, Utah/Daharan, Saudi Arabia
311th Tactical Fighter Training Squadron "Sidewinders" (F-16C/D LATIRN)- Luke AFB, Arizona
80th Fighter Squadron "Juvats" (F-16C/D)- Kunsan AB, South Korea
74th Fighter Squadron "Flying Tigers" (F-16C/D LATIRN)- Pope AFB, North Carolina/Daharan, Saudi Arabia


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

USMC
Active 88-93 2d Radio Bn, 2d SRIG Camp Lejeune,
Dual MOS: 2675-Russian Linguist/0313 LAV crewman, Several floats including Desert Shield/Desert Storm with the 4th MEB ("the amphibious threat that assured victory")

Reserve 93-96, 32d ITT, Interrogator/Translator.

Miss it when the weather is good...


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

USMC
1995-1998
0311 Ground Pounder
Semper Fi


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

1986 NTC Orlando, Torpedoman "A" school
1986-1987 Naval Sub base Groton Ct. basic submarine school
1987-1990 U.S.S. Providence S.S.N. 719 (fast attack sub)

Anyone remember seeing sub launched tomahawks flying overhead in Panama... :wink: 

1990-1997 Westover Air Reserve Base, Chicopee Mass. 439 Security Police Squadron.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Port Security Specialist Third Class
District One Small Boat Tactical Team (Portland ME.)
United States Coast Guard Reserve

I was ordered to active duty for 10 months under title 10. (2002-2003)


----------



## mgb (Nov 9, 2003)

U.S Army 1975-1978 Military Police K9 Ft. Richardson Alaska
Army National Guard 1984-1988 972nd Military Police Co.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

U.S. Army,C-Co 1/181 INF,Ranger 1993-2003


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

USMC Active 91-98, Jan 02- Jun 02. USMC(R) 99-04
Sec Co, MarBks Wash
3rd Mar Div
MCSF Pearl Harbor
MCSF London
25th Mar
0311,0352,8152,8531,3531


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

1993-1996 Ft Stewart Ga
1996-present 1/181 Infantry,Deployed to Guantanamo Bay, 2003 to present

RANGERS LEAD THE WAY....


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

ahhh Guantanamo Bay god I miss that place...NOT.

01:00 GENERAL QUARTERS, GENERAL QUARTERS, GENERAL QUARTERS

Set the sea and anchor detail, blue forces have attacked the orange forces: Make preparations to get underway all other personnel man you battle stations.

04:00 STAND DOWN FROM GENERAL QUARTERS

07:00 GENERAL QUARTERS, GENERAL QUARTERS, GENERAL QUARTERS...
:roll: :roll:


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm glad to see so many LE Proffessionals are veterans. In my department I am one of three. (Non civil service before you ask).


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

US Air Force 1981-86
509th SPS, Pease AFB, NH
1505th SPS, Lajes Field, Azores, Portugal

Great times, great experience, lifetime friends. Credit on civil service exam: zippo.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Haven't seen active duty yet. Hell haven't even left for Basic Training yet. However as of 30 March 2004 i will "visiting" Lackland AirForce Base for an extended "visit of" about 6 months. about 7 wks. of basic and 14 of SP school. Can't wait to leave. :lol:


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

Good Luck SPINMASS, have a great time..dont forget to write..hahaha!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Lackland AFB,Tx.,3704 BMTS,1979; Sheppard AFB,Tx.,3762 School Sqdn,1980; Tyndall AFB Fl.,95th Fighter Sqdn.,1980-1984;Otis ANGB,102nd Fighter Wing,1984-Present. Gettin' paid for the second best part-time job in the world..... 8)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Lackland AFB,Tx.,3704 BMTS,1979; Sheppard AFB,Tx.,3762 School Sqdn,1980; Tyndall AFB Fl.,95th Fighter Sqdn.,1980-1984;Otis ANGB,102nd Fighter Wing,1984-Present. Gettin' paid for the second best part-time job in the world..... 8)


Only twenty-five (25) years Dickie!? 
:shock:

You're pretty handsome for having all that flightline wind across your cheeks! You forgot to admit to the board your Southern & Northern Watch vacations in the Gulf! You're so damn modest!
:sh:


----------

